

Twitter Insights That Matter: Improving Sales and Loyalty - kafechew
http://twits.co/twitter-insights-matter-loyalty-sales

======
kafechew
Q1: Okay. Wow, so many replies, favourites and retweets to my brand. I’m
feeling so good. But, what’s next? Are they our customers? What can I do to
make them more loyal and spending more money in our products or services?

Q2: Oh my god! So many people feel negative about our brand! Why? Which
product? How can I resolve this? And… Can I really believe this?

